
Saudi Aramco IPO: the ultimate marriage between carbon and capitalism - dsr12
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2019/nov/03/saudi-aramco-ipo-the-ultimate-marriage-between-carbon-and-capitalism
======
Yuval_Halevi
I have a mixed feelings about this IPO

I do appreciate when a company does hard work to grow, But I really dislike
the Saudi Aramco industry and what it causing to our planet.

------
artsyca
...gets the popcorn

